

Multi-level-of-detail IDE - voho

Hey guys. I am dreaming about an IDE which allows you to seamlessly walk through multiple levels of detail and want to ask if you heard about something similar what already exists.<p>Imagine. You open an IDE. You see a list of projects. ZOOM into the project you want to work on. You see a list of packages. ZOOM into the package. You see a list of classes. ZOOM into the class. You see a list of variables and methods. You can move the methods up and down, etc. ZOOM into the method and you can edit the code. ZOOM into the code and you can see e.g. call diagrams or documentation. What do you think?<p>The point is you can zoom in and out easily and quickly navigate on various levels of abstraction.
======
adamtaa
I like this idea but you would be up against established players like
Jetbrains with the resharper add-in. Your user experience would have to be
seemless and intuitive. Now, that said, this interests me. So if you start
this as a project I would like to contribute.

------
voho
Hi :). This could be also possible to implement as a plugin to IDEA, I
suppose. Maybe some day I will try to make something like this.

